# Reemplazo de componentes amplificador transistorizado



## SantyUY (Sep 25, 2014)

Hola chicos, me encuentro con un problemita problematico 

E comprado un parlante de estos activos el cual no funciona, el dueño me dijo que sintio olor a quemado y al encenderlo nuevamente salto la llave termica.






Modelo de parlante muy similar al que compre​

Al abrirlo encuentro en la placa de amplificacion, unas cuantas resistencias rostisadas, y tambien noto que ya lo habian "reparado", cambiando uno de los transistores fet.

Les adjunto unas fotos.

--

































Los modelos de los transistores de potencia que tiene son.

*A1941* - *BD246C* - *BD245C* - *C5198*​


Tiene mas resistencias rostizadas y un transistor en mas puntos del circuito, disculpen pero tengo problemas para sacar las fotos del celular, en breve las subo.


El problema que mas me hace acudir a ustedes es como encontrar el valor de las resistencias rotas, ya que no e encontrado este circuito en la internet.

El modelo del circuito grabado en la placa es *YG-SP15G* y la caja de parlante en si no tiene modelo.


Fotos

--







Transistor PLASTICO ROTO










Resistencia de transistor de potencia *BD246C*






Zona de resistencias quemadas.









Resistencia en mal estado serca del fet sustituido por otro tecnico













·


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 25, 2014)

> ya que no e encontrado este circuito en la internet.


sin marca o modelo, creo que va a estar difícil, esperemos que dicen los compañeros mas avanzados....
se me ocurre que si armas otro amplificador seria mas viable, por costos y trabajo,en el foro tenes para todos los gustos.
 de cuanto es el transformador(funciona??), cuanto voltaje tiene el secundario(los diodos o puente están bien, los filtros?)


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 25, 2014)

solaris8 dijo:


> sin marca o modelo, creo que va a estar difícil, esperemos que dicen los compañeros mas avanzados....
> se me ocurre que si armas otro amplificador seria mas viable, por costos y trabajo,en el foro tenes para todos los gustos.
> de cuanto es el transformador(funciona??), cuanto voltaje tiene el secundario(los diodos o puente están bien, los filtros?)


 
El modelo de la placa es *YG-SP15G*


y el logo de la caja Dice "AUDIO", mas nada.

He probado el puente de diodos y funciona correctamente.

He quitado las resistencias de 5 watts, las que son 4 , y 3 de ellas estan cortadas (tester marca infinito), y la otra marca 23KΩ. Cosa que esta mal ya que marcan 5w r15j (lo que deberian de ser 0.15ohm si no me equivoco) 

Mañana comprare repuestos para estas resistencias.

Bueno amigos, seguiendo en la placa esta, note que ahi varias resistencias que en la serigrafia marcan R13A y R13B por dar un ejemplro, a mi parecer estos valores de resistencia son iguales.. Ustedes que me dicen? , nunca me paso esto por eso consulto, yo me e fijado en algunas resistencias y el valor entre A y B es el mismo pero talvez sea casualidad por eso consulto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

Si , R13A y R13B , son equivalentes de ambos canales , e iguales. Esa es la forma 

Las de cerámica son de 0,15Ω (R15) 5 Watts


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 25, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , R13A y R13B , son equivalentes de ambos canales , e iguales. Esa es la forma
> 
> Las de cerámica son de 0,15Ω (R15) 5 Watts



Muchas gracias por responder DOSMETROS ! , agradezco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

De nada che , así se hace , se van rescatando valores del  canal en el cual al menos son visibles-leibles.

Tensión de alimentación ?


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 25, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De nada che , así se hace , se van rescatando valores del  canal en el cual al menos son visibles-leibles.
> 
> Tensión de alimentación ?



No probe la salida del trafo que llega a la placa, pero segun esta detallado en el mismo es de 10v.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

No puede ser tan poco  De cuanto son los capacitores de fuente ?

Revisá los díodos de la fuente y probala antes


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 25, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No puede ser tan poco  De cuanto son los capacitores de fuente ?
> 
> Revisá los díodos de la fuente y probala antes



No tiene una placa de fuente aparte a la de amplificacion.

En la misma se encuentra el puente de diodos, que ya comprobe que funciona correctamente.

Y los capacitores de filtrado que tiene son de 6800  µ y 80v.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

Entonces andará por los 50 V , o 50 + 50


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 25, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces andará por los 50 V , o 50 + 50



Tienes razon, una de las medidas que tiene el trafo escritas es de 40.5v.

Mañana lo compruebo bien, muchas gracias !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

Es fuente doble no ? 

Poné fotos de la placa completa , transformador , etcétera


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 25, 2014)

Si, es fuente doble.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 25, 2014)

Lo que haz posteado es la targeta  de potencia del parlante, por que para el tweter tiene otro circuito. Si de verdad quieres repararlo lo mejor es compararlo con algo similar, pero primero tendrias que sacar el esquematico de tu circuito, y compararlo con algo del foro.


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 27, 2014)

Hola chicos, luego de cambiar todos los componentes, lo primero que hice fue medir la salida del trafo como ustedes me dijieron, la que va a la placa de amplificacion que tenia las resistencias y demas cosas rostisadas.
Y no me da ningun voltaje, me da 0.15 a 0.20v siempre variando, a mi entender el trafo esta roto  

En la entrada de 220v tengo continuidad, en la salida del trafo que va a la placa tambien.  

Alguna sugerencia ?


----------



## zopilote (Sep 27, 2014)

Cambia de escala, puediera que midieras en voltaje continuo y deberia escoger medir en alterna. lo de la continuidad es algo normal que de lecturas bajas.
 La mejor manera de determinar que un transformador este quemado es  desconectar su secundario e intecalar en el primario en serie un foco (resistivo) que puede estar en vez del fusible, si el foco no enciende el transformador esta bien, si tienes un brillo en el foco  el transformador tiene  las espiras cortocircuitadas.


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 27, 2014)

zopilote dijo:


> Cambia de escala, puediera que midieras en voltaje continuo y deberia escoger medir en alterna. lo de la continuidad es algo normal que de lecturas bajas.
> La mejor manera de determinar que un transformador este quemado es  desconectar su secundario e intecalar en el primario en serie un foco (resistivo) que puede estar en vez del fusible, si el foco no enciende el transformador esta bien, si tienes un brillo en el foco  el transformador tiene  las espiras cortocircuitadas.



Efectivamente cometi la torpeza de medir voltaje en voltaje continuo en vez de alterna, la salida del trafo a la placa amplificadora esta funcionando, son unos 80 volts en total 40+40..


Muchas gracias por contestar !   .. en breve escribo lo que a de pasar.



Cuando enciendo el circuito con la lampara como tu me dices lo que hace es ponerse en corto, la lampara enciende a todo el brillo.



Sospecho de esta resistencia que fue reemplazada por otra persona, esta  se encuentra rodeada de 2 mas, de 1w  ( una de 10ohm y otra de 10kohm)

La resistencia a la que me refiero es de 22k y 5w (su medida es optima), ustedes que opinan? 


nose que mas podria estar dando inconveniente antes de ver los transistores de potencia.


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 27, 2014)

Luego de cambiar la resistencia antes mencionada y un capacitor ceramico y no encontrar mejorias.

Opte por dejas todo como estaba (resistencia y capacitor) y empezar a quitar de a uno los transistores de potencia.

Luego de varias pruebas y desoldaduras, llegue a la conclusion que quitando los transistores *BD246C *y *BD245C* el exceso de consumo se quito (la lampara pestanea menos de un segundo al enchufar y luego permanece apagada).

Tube que descargar los capacitores de 6800  jaja un pequeño susto nomas ! 

Comprobe estos dos transistores con el tester fuera de la placa y verifique su mal estado.

Lamentablemente no tengo de este tipo de transistores en mi casa.

Espero que el lunes cuando vaya al centro de mi ciudad donde se encuentran los locales que venden este tipo de cosas los pueda encontrar, ustedes que me dicen, son "comunes", por que hoy para conseguir un par de transistores chicos y las resistencias se me hizo toda una odisea.












Si tienen algo para recomendarme hacer les agradezco por que si reemplazo estos transistores y ai otra falla lo voy a terminar reparando en el 2045 jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2014)

Por los de potencia debiste empezar  

Comprate los transistores y cuando los tengas soldados seguimos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2014)

Veo que los transistores "Se trajeron" unos pedazos de cobre de la PCB


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 28, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Veo que los transistores "Se trajeron" unos pedazos de cobre de la PCB



Jaja, es mas de lo que parece  , solo un poco, nada grave.


----------



## dark089 (Sep 28, 2014)

hola que tal amigo @SantyUY no se  que tanta experiencia tengas en reparación de amplificadores, pero ya checaste todo los transistores y diodos? 
(transistores de potencia, driver y demás) normal mente ante un gran corto como el que se realizo en esa placa mas de un componente sufren daños y no siempre se tiene que ver chamuscados para estar malos.
saludos


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 28, 2014)

La verdad que experiencia ninguna, por eso trato de consultar con ustedes, los transistores de potencia los probe como ya dije, hasta que el bombillo no encendió, luego e verificado todo, menos unos 4 transistores que c encuentran en medio d la placa. 

Tengo 2 preguntas, A que te refieres con driver? Y que puede se lo que hubiera ocurrido para que haya habido un corto tan grande?, me refiero a si ai algun motivo en los amplificadores que suela pasar, ya que lo unico que se me ocurre es que se le haya caido líquido y haya generado un cortocircuito, por que el gabinete y la placa tiene mucho olor a perfume.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2014)

Transistores driver son los excitadores , son dos medianos que están antes de los de salida y seguramente sean dos de éstos 4 :


----------



## dark089 (Sep 28, 2014)

así como te dijo el compañero DOSMETROS checa los driver que son esos 4.

te recomiendo nuevamente que cheques todo transistor y diodo de la placa ya que un corto puede dañar algún componente nuevamente.

como mencionas que se te quemaron los transistores bd245y46 mejor opta por comprar los otros modelos que son el a1941 y c5158 para que sean iguales toda la salida. antes de conectarle los nuevos transistores de salida mejor desconecta los 4 de las salida 

y checa el voltaje de los capacitares enormes de 6800uf si el voltaje es de +/-70vcd con referencia a tierra y checa si ese voltaje llega a los colectores donde se supone que van colocado los transistores de salida.

si tienes ese voltaje y la lampara enserie no prende mas que un poco ahora si solda los transistores y vuelve a conectar si la lampara sigue igual iluminando solo un poco mide con referencia atierra si hay voltaje ala salida de la bocina si no lo hay ya conecta la bocina y mete audio al amplificador a bajo volumen y tiene que sonar. 

si funciona aísla bien los transistores antes de ponerlos en el disipador.

saludos y espero respuesta de como te fue


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 29, 2014)

Gracias dark089 por lo que me recomiendas.

Acabo de medir el voltaje de los capacitores y des de +/-54vcd.

Ese mismo voltaje llega a todos los colectores.

A que se puede deber esa variacion de voltaje? , talvez se la resistencia de la que hable antes? .. 


P.D.: Todavia no compre los transistores de potencia.


----------



## dark089 (Sep 29, 2014)

el voltaje volviendo a ver nuevamente la imagen del transformador que es de 40 0 40 ya rectificado son mas o menos 56 volts entonces las mediciones que realizaste se encuentran bien.

 @SantyUY
 A que se puede deber esa variación de voltaje? , tal vez se la resistencia de la que hable antes? .. 

 la variación de voltaje no se a que te refieras? y lo de las resistencias estoy liado no se cuales me digas?

 si te refieres ala de .15 a 5w no creo si no son estas menciona cuales me dices

 y para los transistores de salida si tienes otros transistores de potencia con la misma configuración de los pines para pruebas estarían bien

 saludos


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 29, 2014)

dark089 dijo:


> el voltaje volviendo a ver nuevamente la imagen del transformador que es de 40 0 40 ya rectificado son mas o menos 56 volts entonces las mediciones que realizaste se encuentran bien.
> 
> @SantyUY
> A que se puede deber esa variación de voltaje? , tal vez se la resistencia de la que hable antes? ..
> ...



Es que compare el valor de 50v con los 70 que tu habias mencionado, por eso la confucion.

Ya e buscado y no consegui nada de potencia, voy a tener que comprar.


----------



## dark089 (Sep 29, 2014)

si lo de 70 fue una confusión mía pero el voltaje que mediste es correcto ya solo falta colocar los transistores de salida y medir si hay voltaje en la salida y meter sonido

 saludos


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 30, 2014)

Bueno, acabo de llegar de comprar los transistores.

Hablando con la persona que me los vendio, me dijo que no era comun que hayan dos pares distintos, y que me convendria tener los dos pares igual, opte por comprar los dos pares de bd, ya que si ustedes no estuvieran de acuerdo con esto igual tengo los que ya estan usados , ademas no conseguia el otro par, ya me iba a dar dos que eran de las mismas caracteristicas y ta, no quise, de igual manera puedo ir a comprar mas, lo primero es probar..

Bueno, voy a eso.. hasta dentro de un rato.


----------



## dark089 (Sep 30, 2014)

bueno amigo @SantyUY probarlo con la lámpara encerie por aquí andaré para saber respuesta
 saludos


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 30, 2014)

Bueno, ya lo e armado, comprobe que no hubiera voltaje, y lo encendi, no encendio la lampara, le estoy enviando audio con el celular, conecte un parlante de 25w 8ohm.

El sonido sale por los dos canales 

Pero es muy bajo, (suena lo mismo que un celular "SE PODRIA DECIR")

Y el canal de la bocina es un poco mas ruidoso, lo mismo que el del woofer cuando se sube el volumen.


Nose que debo hacer, el parlante no tiene nada que ver verdad? , por que suena muy bajo.



Le e conectado el woofer y el problema se nota mas todavia, mucho ruido al subir el volumen y sigue sonando bajo.



Ya comproble que el pre amplificador no es el causante del problema.


----------



## dark089 (Sep 30, 2014)

con la palma de la mano y el amplificador conectado tocar la placa  si se oye mas ruido o sea fuerte el bumm (algo asi). tal vez el problema venga de la parte del preamplificador, puedes ver si llega voltaje a esa etapa. debe rondar entre +/- de 15 a 18v 

 saludos


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 30, 2014)

Luego de dejarlo un rato a maximo volumen un driver comenzo a tomar temperatura, lo reemplace y ahora suena con mas volumen, pero sigue sonando feo.

Los voy a cambiar a todos.


----------



## dark089 (Sep 30, 2014)

amigo 
@SantyUY

como te lo mencione en repetidas ocasiones ya checaste todo transistor y diodos? (tanto zener como normales). la ide de reparar no es cambiado todo componente de la paca sino no tendría caso y comprarías un nuevo equipo.

si todo esta bien podrías medir las resistencias tal vez una se desvalorizo seria un poco difícil guiándote solo por colores pero al no ver mas ( diagrama) pues ni modo.

 otro detalle el transistor pequeño creo que es d669 lo colocaste en el disipador? aparte tu amplificador trae algún preset.(si lo tiene no lo muevas)

saludos


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 30, 2014)

Los e cambiado a los 4, tiene mas golpe y suena fuerte como ya dije pero sigue como  ese chisquido.

Cuando subo todo al max. prede la luz de clip, tiene buenos bajos, el tema es con los altos.



no al d669 no lo coloque en el disipador.


----------



## dark089 (Sep 30, 2014)

amigo @SantyUY aclárame una cosa? el amplificador ya funciona, esta bocina así como veo supongo que es 2 vías o sea (1 bajo y 1 twiter) o no?

 entonces la bocina suena ya se escucha el bajo bien? o distorcionada? o como si púedes sube un video a YouTube para darme mejor idea.

 otra cosa el d669 debe ir en el disipador junto los transistores de salida ya que ayuda a regular la corriente de vías a través de la temperatura que toma de ellos. si no lo colocas puedes tener problemas a si que colócalo (ponle mica y grasa siliconada).

 saludos


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 30, 2014)

Nose si se va a notar, pero se escucha como un chasquido, que en tonos bajos se siente menos y en tonos altos se escucha mas.. aca estaba sonando solo el woofer, pero a el twiter le sucede lo mismo y como el es para los tonos altos por lo que dije antes se escucha mas que feo.

Lo del transistor al disipador lo tengo en cuenta pero n calento NADA  y como solo e echo pruebas no lo e colocado.

Ai un driver que toma temperatura junto a un 2n5551, los cuales ya sustituí.


----------



## dark089 (Sep 30, 2014)

ya lo mire checa que toda las soldaduras se encuentren en buen estado, a mi gusto creo que alguna resistencia se desvalorizo o algo por el estilo si puedes chécalas guiándote mas o menos por el código de colores y el multímetro, y el transistor d669 no es por que se caliente sino por que toma el calor de los transistores de salida, mejor por no dejar colócalo en el disipador donde debe de ir.

 otra cosa sigues probando el circuito con la lámpara en serie, como se comporta? enciende mucho mas o menos al subirle el volumen se prende total mente.

 saludos


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 30, 2014)

La lampara no enciende NADA, ni un poco, ni a maximo volumen.


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 30, 2014)

bueno, encontre una resistencia de 1mohm que cuando la mido con el tester me da 0.01ohm, el problema es que al sustituirla por una de 1.2Mohm o 2Mohm que son las que tengo, el audio no sale, es como que el amplificador estuviera apagado, ni pasando el dedo por la salida del pre amplificador se siente ruido, nada.

Si se baja esta resistencia el sonido vuelve, cuanto mas baja mas feo se escucha hasta llegar a ser un corto, lo raro es que de la forma que mejor se escucha es con la resistencia que tenia, la cual es de 1Mohm pero marca 0.01ohm.

sigo aca..



Unos de los c2073 se caliento bastante luego de un rato encendido


----------



## dark089 (Sep 30, 2014)

amigo 





 
 estas conectando correctamente el circuito serie, en el minutos 15 de este video lo utilizan.

 una cosa que me incomoda dices que te amplificador no enciende ni un poco el foco?, de que potencia es el foco que utilizas?.

 yo siempre cuando reparo o armo algún amplificador, lo conecto para pruebas con el circuito serie, y cuando se encuentran correctamente hacen que el foco encienda el filamento y al subir el audio obviamente el circuito enciende mas y mas hasta saturación.

 saludos


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 30, 2014)

La lampara que utilizao es de 100w.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2014)

SantyUY dijo:


> bueno, encontre una resistencia de 1mohm que cuando la mido con el tester me da 0.01ohm, el problema es que al sustituirla por una de 1.2Mohm o 2Mohm que son las que tengo, el audio no sale, es como que el amplificador estuviera apagado, ni pasando el dedo por la salida del pre amplificador se siente ruido, nada.
> 
> Si se baja esta resistencia el sonido vuelve, cuanto mas baja mas feo se escucha hasta llegar a ser un corto, lo raro es que de la forma que mejor se escucha es con la resistencia que tenia, la cual es de 1Mohm pero marca 0.01ohm.


 

Me parece que estás confundiendo 1 MΩ (Mega es con mayúsculas) con 1 mΩ (mili es con minúsculas) 

Podés poner foto de dónde dice el valor ?

Y después medime cuántos milivolts , en contínua , hay en cada resistencia de 0,15 , esas cuadradas blancas de porcelana. Se mide sin nada de audio.


----------



## dark089 (Oct 1, 2014)

aunque el foco sea de 100w debe por lo menos encender el filamento al subir el volumen, esa resistencia que mencionas, no será de casualidad una que esta en el emisor de los transistores de salida por lo regular son de    (desde .1 hasta .5 ohms mas o menos)5 watts

 si no es esa resistencia me podrías indicar cerca o conectada mas o menos en donde se encuentra

 saludos


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 1, 2014)

esta es la resistencia, esta exactamente alado de uno de los 2073 (transistores driver) y tambien alado de un 2n5551, estos dos transistores son los que toman temperatura luego de un tiempo encendido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2014)

Eso parece ser un inductor :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/diferencio-resistencia-bobina-tipo-resistencia-18125/


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 1, 2014)

yo dije que es una resistencia por que en placa esta llamada R5



Dosmetros me dijo que midiera voltaje de las resistencias de 0.15..

 En continua da 0volts. 
Y en alterna da 40miliVolt, en todas igual.



Coloque una resistencia de 1Mohm y no sale nada d audio como pasaba con la de 2Mohm y la de 1.2Mohm.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2014)

En esas resistencias deberías medir uno 5 mV . . .


----------



## dark089 (Oct 1, 2014)

amenos que me equivoque esa resistencia es de 10 ohms ?


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 1, 2014)

1Mohm, no entiendo por que al reemplazarla por su valor correcto el circuito no anda, algo estoy haciendo mal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2014)

Tu amplificador tiene dos de esas no ? Cuánto mide la otra ?


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 1, 2014)

Tiene solamente 1 resitencia con ese codigo de colores..









En el video se aprecia bien el error.


----------



## dark089 (Oct 1, 2014)

ya checaste bien los transistores driver, otra cosa dirás que a como muelo (doy lata), ya colocaste el transistor d669 que te dije que lo pongas en el disipador con los transistores de salida (solo para dormir tranquilo).

 otra cosa al aplicarle sonido puedes hacer una prueba, con la mano tocando la placa por la parte de abajo a ver si se compone el sonido, otra cosa puedes checar la parte del preamplificador, si puedes separar la señal que llega del preamplificador al amplificador, e inyectar señal directamente al amplificador sin el pre. tal vez (seria raro) pero podría ser que la falla sea el pre y no el amplificador?

 seguimos en contacto
 saludos

amigo lo que se encuentra alado de la bocina en el video, es el foco?, no veo que enciende nada o es otra cosa?

amigo una pregunta? las resistencias quemadas no te dieron ningún valor, no solo por que en la placa, tenga una resistencia 14a, deba ser igual que 14b?

viendo tus fotos? cuando le conectas, la bocina es del crossover o directamente del amplificador, otra cosa, podrías checar o cambiar los capacitores de efecto Miller, son los de color azul que se encuentran enfrente de los drivers.


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 3, 2014)

dark089 dijo:


> ya checaste bien los transistores driver, otra cosa dirás que a como muelo (doy lata), ya colocaste el transistor d669 que te dije que lo pongas en el disipador con los transistores de salida (solo para dormir tranquilo).
> 
> otra cosa al aplicarle sonido puedes hacer una prueba, con la mano tocando la placa por la parte de abajo a ver si se compone el sonido, otra cosa puedes checar la parte del preamplificador, si puedes separar la señal que llega del preamplificador al amplificador, e inyectar señal directamente al amplificador sin el pre. tal vez (seria raro) pero podría ser que la falla sea el pre y no el amplificador?
> 
> ...



Bueno volviendo con esto que ya me tiene un tanto cansado..

Los transistores driver probe a todos, todos funcionaban, pero igual LOS CAMBIE A TODOS POR NUEVOS para descartar errores.

Lo de tocar con la mano lo intente bastante (creo que te refieres a encontrar un punto de soldadura fria o algo del estilo) y no logre ninguna mejoria.

Lo de separar la señal lo hice desde un principio, y es mas la ultima vez que estuve con el amp rompí la salida de audio de mi querido celular  lamentable pero sierto, al quitar el cocodrilo toque un pin de un maldito transistor que supongo tenia voltaje y no anduvo mas.

Lo importante es que directo al amplificador funciona con el mismo error.





dark089 dijo:


> amigo lo que se encuentra alado de la bocina en el video, es el foco?, no veo que enciende nada o es otra cosa?
> 
> amigo una pregunta? las resistencias quemadas no te dieron ningún valor, no solo por que en la placa, tenga una resistencia 14a, deba ser igual que 14b?
> 
> viendo tus fotos? cuando le conectas, la bocina es del crossover o directamente del amplificador, otra cosa, podrías checar o cambiar los capacitores de efecto Miller, son los de color azul que se encuentran enfrente de los drivers.



Si es la lampara, la puse allí para que notaras que no enciende ni apenas un poco cuando el amplificador esta a su maxima potencia y con buenos golpes de bajos ( a pesar del error que se escucha tiene buenos golpes el woofer).

Las resistencias rostisadas no daban ni un ohm con el tester, por eso no me quedo otra que hacer la deducción del esquema del circuito.

Los parlantes conectados directo a la salida del amplificador o por el crossover suenan con el mismo error.


Una de las ultimas pruebas que hice antes de romper la salida de mi celular fue quitar todos los transistores de potencia, y el problema persiste, nose si era una opción pero lo hice por descartar problemas con los transistores ya que aunque nuevos pueden tener fallas.



Lo de los capacitores de efecto miller me falto verificar, de que capacidad seran? , no logro distingir.. mañana voy a cambiarlos.


Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## dark089 (Oct 4, 2014)

normal mente en mi corto tiempo de armado de amplificadores y reparación e notado y e visto en el foro (checar también si lo deseas) esos capacitores rondan al rededor de 47nf a 68 pf creo?

en este tema hablan mas de este tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/capacitor-miller-14066/

 saludos


----------



## barucmanuel (Ago 10, 2015)

Yg-sp15g foto o ubicacion de los mosfet y numeracion v1,v2,v3,v6,v7,v9a,v9b ,v13a,v13b muchas gracias ...


----------



## abramides (Dic 12, 2019)

Buenas tardes.
¿ Alguien por favor tendría una foto o esquema eléctrico del modelo de la placa yg sp15G, soy unas resistencias tostadas y no sé la configuración de las mismas, gracias


----------

